# Courses in London?



## Hexagram (Jan 3, 2018)

I'm aware that there are quite a few courses available in central London catering for all different skill levels and with different goals in mind, but if I'm looking for something more geared towards filter and less (or not at all) towards shot/milk based coffee, does anyone have any good recommendations? At home I use v60, aeropress and feldgrind and I get my beans from The Barn, so I guess I'm not starting from the point of knowing absolutely nothing, but I am by no means any kind of expert. I'm looking to get my home brewing as tight as possible and eventually I'll look to hone my skills as I have aspirations of opening a place of my own in years to come.

Any advice is very much appreciated


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

@Glenn perhaps


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Great shout @Mrboots2u

Certainly something I can assist with.

I will be n touch via email tomorrow evening


----------



## Hexagram (Jan 3, 2018)

Smashing! Look forward to hearing from you!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

I did a great brewed coffee class at Curator's Coffee but that was back in 2011.


----------



## Hexagram (Jan 3, 2018)

jeebsy said:


> I did a great brewed coffee class at Curator's Coffee but that was back in 2011.


Is that the one on Fenchurch St by any chance? That just happens to be 90 seconds walk from where I work!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Curators has some ace brewers and if you're local to them then definitely pop in and check out their courses

Also worth looking at Prufrock


----------



## Hexagram (Jan 3, 2018)

Thanks Glenn


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Hexagram said:


> Is that the one on Fenchurch St by any chance? That just happens to be 90 seconds walk from where I work!


Sure was - used to be my local too.

I also did a milk course there, and no one else turned up, so i had two hours one on one for a bargain price. They're a great team who really know their stuff.


----------

